# Filipino/tagalog/bisaya

## Mizzy-Kimmi

Hi!

i'm filipino!..

Bisaya sad pero 

i can speak tagalog too  :Very Happy: 

Dito po kayo!

----------

## ipodwheels

I sort of know your language.  I have had a lot of clients in my auto parts store who are Filipinos.  And a lot of my friends are Filipinos too.

Good to hear from someone from your country.

Try this on for size.  Nalipay jud ko to have posted here ug na ikaduha ra jud ko.  Unta you keep on posting

Hey maybe I'd see you sometime in my Auto Parts Store.

Peace out.

----------

## lancemaria

hi ipodwheels!..

seems like you're very fluent enough with filipino language ha!.. :Smile: 

----------

## Shekos

ako din !!

i know some tagalog words !!

and i want learn more !!

----------

## camme14

hi im fil..

wassup people?!!

----------

## xbox360gurl70s

i'm half filipina. wazzzup people. I've been into manila a lotta times, now i'm here. I love my heritage hehe

----------

## kunio2012

Pinoy din ako. Kamusta kayo?   :Smile:  

----------

## ajakiles69

bakla!!!!!

----------

